# Chanting Corpse Graveyard and cathedral 2015



## gma (Apr 20, 2012)

Construction for 2015 almost complete! If you're in the DFW area, swing by. We'll have most things running Friday the 30th and all effects up on Halloween of course.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B660OH2_fz9qSjBvWl80Qzh6TjA/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B660OH2_fz9qNHo0SnpjNmw1eEU/view?usp=sharing











Edit - sorry, not sure why the 2015 build photos aren't showing up.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Gargoyles!:jol:

You have one of the most stunning haunts. The cathedral details are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm simply in awe of this. We all haunt at our "level of comfort" but this is just unbelievably fantastic! You give new meaning to the phrase "go big or go home." I hope you don't mind my sharing the video on a local haunt group facebook page.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

As usual makes me wish I lived close enough to see this stunning display in person!!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow! That's amazing. Beautiful work indeed.


----------



## stoic_clown (Nov 11, 2011)

Absolutely fantasmagorical! I am in awe.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Awesome job!!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Wowza!
F-ing amazing!!!
Pardon my French


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice! great to see such effort put into the best Holiday!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Ok. I want a picture showing how much room this takes up to store. Jeeze thats alot of fascade work but way way cool.


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

That is frickin amazing. The detail was unbelievable and everything goes together so well. My wife really loved the dancing couple projection.


----------



## shmork (Jul 30, 2015)

All I can say is wow! that is amazing work.


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

If my arms were a quite a lot longer I'd pat you on the back. That is a very impressive looking haunt. Love it all


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Holy smokes, your haunt looks amazing. How do you store the cathedral in the off season? It's huge.


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

WOW! Stunning work.


----------



## Iniquity (Oct 13, 2015)

I keep coming back to watch the video. I'm amazed! It's stunning!


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

wow, wow, wow!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Now THAT is impressive!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Exquisite!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gma (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for all the great comments! Unfortunately it increasingly looks like we'll be rained out this year. I'll put together a "behind the scenes" video instead of my regular shoot on Halloween.


----------



## gma (Apr 20, 2012)

Updated first post with this year's video. Haunted Spider - the last 30 seconds are for you.  Enjoy


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

It looks absolutely amazing. I will be seeing it in person next year for sure. Keep up the brilliant work.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Frankly I don't even know what to say. I am just speechless!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I want an elevator. But my attic is only 3 feet tall. it wouldn't work well.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I am hoping there is an update to this again this year. I like watching it evolve. I have thought about trying to pull it off with a variation of my own but I don't think I could do it.


----------



## Daveb610 (Apr 7, 2012)

Unbelievable! The cathedral is staggering enough, but touches like the statue's moving eyes and the dancing girl ghost are so original.


----------



## gma (Apr 20, 2012)

Haunted Spider said:


> I am hoping there is an update to this again this year. I like watching it evolve. I have thought about trying to pull it off with a variation of my own but I don't think I could do it.


Just posted!  Thanks for all the kind words.


----------

